# Bitburg Racing Weekend



## bm14582 (Dec 14, 2002)

I just got back from the first day of a weekend of racing at Bitburg, Germany. They have quarter-mile, autox, and slalom events that you can participate in. But I didn't race this weekend because I'm waiting for my header and exhaust to be delivered. Once they are installed, I'll go to the next weekend of racing to see any differances. Anyway, I took some pictures, which are located at the link below:

www.specplace.com/Bitburg.html


----------

